# Drywall Patch around ceiling fan



## ARay (Oct 16, 2018)

I had to have my ceiling fan wiring repaired and the electrician had to cut some drywall. On one side of the can, 3.5 inches of drywall was cut and on the other side, about 1 and a quarter inches. The can itself is 4 inches in diameter. Can I patch this with a mesh patch or should I make the hole larger and patch it with drywall? It will be at the base of a ceiling fan, I just want to make sure that whatever I choose will hold up over time.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 16, 2018)

Use drywall.
Chamfer the edges of the hole and the patch so they oppose each other, fasten a piece of 1x as backing, attach the patch than patch with a quick dry patch compound, prime and paint.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 17, 2018)

Do as mentioned above or for another idea get one of these. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Westing...dn0s7gfco2agRI2tSIRoCSBwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

